# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Alcohol in voedingsupplement

## Talietje

Hallo,

Ik neem sinds gisteren Ginseng imperial dynasty van Ortis. Deze zou weerstand moeten bieden tegen stress en vermoeidheid.
Nu las ik op de verpakking dat er namelijk 13% alcohol in zit. Het flesje is 500 ml.
Ik vind het heel eigenaardig dat er alcohol in een voedingsupplement zit, want dit is toch allesbehalve gezond?

----------


## Flogiston

Alcohol is een natuurproduct... Volgens sommigen werkt dit natuurproduct inderdaad heel goed tegen stress...

Een belangrijker vraag is natuurlijk waarom je een middeltje slikt tegen stress en vermoeidheid. Zou je niet beter de oorzaak kunnen aanpakken, in plaats van aan symptoombestrijding te doen?

----------


## Talietje

Oke maar naar mijn weten is alcohol niet echt gezond, en een voedinsupplement hoort toch gezond te zijn?
Dit kan je ongeveer vergelijken met elke ochtend een glas wijn te drinken, ook niet goed toch?
En het is niet dat ik de oorzaak niet probeer aan te pakken, dit voedingsupplement dient slechts ter ondersteuning.

----------


## Flogiston

Een glas wijn per dag is helemaal niet zo ongezond. Het heeft zelfs gezondheidsvoordelen.

Een voedingssupplement is alleen gezond als je het nodig hebt. Dat wil zeggen: als je een tekort hebt aan een bepaalde stof.

Voorbeeld: als je te weinig vitamine C hebt, is een extra dosis vitamine C heel gezond. Maar je kunt natuurlijk beter meer fruit eten, zodat je dat supplement niet meer nodig hebt.

Dat geldt natuurlijk niet als je een darmafwijking of een stofwisselingsziekte hebt die ervoor zorgt dat je niet genoeg vitamine C kunt opnemen uit je voeding. Dan zul je extra vitamine C moeten slikken, ter compensatie van die afwijking/ziekte die je hebt.

Maar als je geen afwijkingen en geen ziektes hebt, kun je beter zorgen dat je genoeg fruit eet, zodat je geen supplementatie met vitamine C meer nodig hebt.

Dit is natuurlijk een voorbeeld, maar hetzelfde idee is ook van toepassing op andere supplementen.

Je moet niet zomaar een supplement nemen. Als je het supplement niet nodig hebt, stel je het lichaam bloot aan een overdosis. Dat is nooit goed. Sommige supplementen zijn zelfs ronduit gevaarlijk als je er teveel van binnenkrijgt. Andere supplementen zijn niet heel direct gevaarlijk, maar ze vormen wel degelijk een extra belasting op het lichaam, al was het maar omdat de lever en de nieren die overbodige zooi er weer uit moeten werken.

----------

